
This blog runs on ARM microarchitecture - shog_hn
https://www.shogan.co.uk/arm/this-blog-runs-on-arm-microarchitecture
======
comradesmith
Oh wow, I didn't realise Microsoft are also releasing ARM hardware.

Back on topic, I also run a digital ocean k8s cluster at decent expense, and
cluster of pis is a very enticing idea

